# Woodduck's post # 29 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > *What is the tonic of a whole tone scale in Debussy's Violes? *Or an octatonic scale? You do realize these are equally spaced in the first case, and transpositionally invariant at the minor third in the second case... what is the tonic of these scales? They are invariant under transposition, *precisely to avoid any inherent suggestion of tonic *through merely the scale. Expectations have to be created in their own ways if one uses scales with transpositional invariance, whether it be whole tonic, octatonic, or chromatic.
> ...


----------

